# My moon jelly's



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a little clip of shots from my moon Jellyfish tank 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

That's pretty sweet. Not gonna lie, I'm kinda jelly of your jelly.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Hahaha. Thanks Mark 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I wasn't even aware someone could keep jelly fish like that. are they naturally phosphorescent or how are they lit up like that? oh the world of marine tanks....someday.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

There is a Color changing led on the bottom of the tank. They are transparent and light up with which ever Color the light is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocomo1ca (Oct 24, 2016)

I cant open it dont know why


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The video?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We love jellies. So jelly of you and your jelly tank right now.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

It would be cool if you did a video of the tank and setup


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I do have them! Check out my YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/user/devenrich

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

my wife has been bugging me for years to try them out. they eat baby brine shrimp and what else? how often do they get fed also? oh and I checked out you page for info thanks


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome! Hopefully it helped. 

So far I have only feed baby brine which is faily easy since I learned you can put them in the fridge. You can also buy powder food for them

To feed I cut flow to the tank and squirt in a pipet or two of baby brine. 20-30 min later turn flow back on. Pretty easy so far. You could leave flow on but I figure less stuff getting sucked into the filter the better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well this new hatchery is the best thing ever for ease of feeding live baby brine. The jellys love it!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

How to feel your JellyFish 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

